# New IVF Guidelines (Scotland)



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi. Not been on here in a LOOOOOOONG time!  I have a 7yr old, conceived with the help of Clomid.  My new partner has a 9yr old with his ex-partner.  I have PCOS, my partner had a vasectomy due to a an accident at work a few years ago - does anyone know if we would be eligible for ICSI/IVF under the new guidelines?  I'm thinking not due to us both having a biological children with our previous partners.

I have tried calling my local FC, but no reply to day - I'm clutching at straws here I think, but I'm getting excited here thinking I might be in with a chance of having a child with my new partner.

xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

From my understanding you would not be elligable. Sorry x


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

HI,
As you each have a biological child you wouldn't qualify for NHS ivf treatment, the rules changed to allow treatment where one partner has never had a biological child.

There's something about vasectomy too, can't remember the exact guidelines xxx


----------

